# Health and Safety



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Paddy fell to his death from the scaffold on a building site.

At the inquest, the site manager stated that he felt a little to blame for his untimely death.

When questioned, how this could be the case, as the Manager wasn't even at the site on that day, he replied;

"I think he was conducting an experiment - it was only the day before that I told him, we used to fly in Wellingtons during the war". :? :roll: :roll:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------

